# ODP



## SplitSoccerFamMom (Nov 11, 2019)

When do they announce winter ODP selections for the 06’s?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 11, 2019)

The teams are pretty set. Players are from summer pool with a couple of recommended players.


----------



## SplitSoccerFamMom (Nov 11, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> The teams are pretty set. Players are from summer pool with a couple of recommended players.


So the summer list builds the team for the year? And the winter list is just filling holes in the roster? Thanks for the info. I am trying to understand how the process works.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 11, 2019)

SplitSoccerFamMom said:


> So the summer list builds the team for the year? And the winter list is just filling holes in the roster? Thanks for the info. I am trying to understand how the process works.


Exactly. Coaches will push to try and get their kids in via coaches they know who coach ODP. Most of the coaches tend not to do so unless the kids are very very good. Most ODP coaches value their reputations. You push enough kids to ID camps/team training that do not belong there and you wont find yourself coaching ODP very long. There is a reason why coaches can not place kids from their own club teams on ODP teams. You’ll see the ODP coaches at State Cup - when you see them pick their brains.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Nov 12, 2019)

The girls 05 list came out today..


----------



## SplitSoccerFamMom (Nov 13, 2019)

Happy to say my DD is on the 06 list.


----------



## sdb (Nov 14, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## SplitSoccerFamMom (Nov 17, 2019)

Anyone willing to share any ODP experiences, so we have an idea what to expect?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

SplitSoccerFamMom said:


> Anyone willing to share any ODP experiences, so we have an idea what to expect?


Have fun, work hard and go 1 v 1 a lot.  Tell dd to keep the rock in this competition as much as possible and look to shoot


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Have fun, work hard and go 1 v 1 a lot.  Tell dd to keep the rock in this competition as much as possible and look to shoot


This is true for the most part.



SplitSoccerFamMom said:


> Anyone willing to share any ODP experiences, so we have an idea what to expect?


Your DH will know pretty quickly where she stands in the pecking order. Sessions are mostly scrimmages and it quickly becomes obvious who the coaches like based on which players are on each team.

Lots of mids and forwards get called out, not so many defenders. For ODP champions in January they usually take a few girls from the age group below (in this case 07s) and they'll make the final roster. Same goes with 06s and the 05 team.

Good luck to your DH. Play hard and make a name for herself so that even if she doesn't make the final team she gets invited back in March.


----------



## silverback (Nov 18, 2019)

SplitSoccerFamMom said:


> Anyone willing to share any ODP experiences, so we have an idea what to expect?


ODP has been some of my daughter's (06) favorite soccer experiences. She is still close to many of the girls she met. Don't try to read anything into groupings as you watch them. And just because a player has been at the summer camp groupings or other final groupings does not ensure they will make the final team.  There are surprises.


----------



## Gokicksomegrass (Nov 19, 2019)

If your dd makes to Reach 11, make sure you get her a nice sweatshirt early. The goal is to be scouted or recommended by the coach for regional camp, probably Linfield again in July-ish. Then, regional pool and interregionals during Thanksgiving and beyond. Good luck.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 19, 2019)

silverback said:


> ODP has been some of my daughter's (06) favorite soccer experiences. She is still close to many of the girls she met. Don't try to read anything into groupings as you watch them. And just because a player has been at the summer camp groupings or other final groupings does not ensure they will make the final team.  There are surprises.


I can't speak about today's ODP, my goat went back in 2015.  100% you better be in "The Right Group" or find away to get into it.  4 groups of 22 and then 2 of 44 and then final cuts.  I saw that early on too and told my goat to kick it up a notch and be a little selfish or miss the van ride to Phoenix where all the Unicorns from SoCal go to beat up on the rest of country.


----------



## Dof3 (Nov 21, 2019)

Anyone know when the '07 and younger winter pools will be announced?


----------



## SoCal23 (Nov 21, 2019)

Dof3 said:


> Anyone know when the '07 and younger winter pools will be announced?


I think it's the 1st week of December.


----------



## Lightning Red (Nov 26, 2019)

Dof3 said:


> Anyone know when the '07 and younger winter pools will be announced?


07 emails were sent to those players selected yesterday.


----------



## Jason DiDomenico (Nov 26, 2019)

Lightning Red said:


> 07 emails were sent to those players selected yesterday.


08's were sent yesterday as well.....


----------



## Emma (Nov 26, 2019)

Would someone kindly post the list for the boy's 08 and 07 ODP winter pool? Curious mind wants to know and for the conspiracy groupie, no my son is not on that list and no I'm not trying to show him off.


----------



## Jason DiDomenico (Nov 26, 2019)

Emma said:


> Would someone kindly post the list for the boy's 08 and 07 ODP winter pool? Curious mind wants to know and for the conspiracy groupie, no my son is not on that list and no I'm not trying to show him off.


I only saw the Girls 2008 list and only because my daughter was chosen. <--------  More proud than bragging


----------



## SoCal23 (Nov 26, 2019)

* 






1**Acuna**Nicholas**UIFC Futbol Academy SoCal**Los Angeles**2**Alonso**Emmanuel**UIFC Laguna Academy**Long beach**3**Bahena**Daniel **Irvine Strikers**San Juan Capistrano**4**Borgetti**Maricques**AC Brea**Fullerton**5**Cabajal**Edwin A**CDA FC Slammers**Perris**6**Carter**Mattai**Real So Cal**Los Angeles**7**Cheka Jr**Abdul Rahim**Total Futbol Academy**Los Angeles**8**Coltman**Aidan**LA Galaxy Orange County**Irvine**9**Esper**James**Notts Forest**San Diego**10**Free**Jalen**BOCA OC**Downey**11**Frisch**Dane**Rebels Soccer Club**Bonita**12**Galam**Ethan**FC Golden State**Calabasas**13**Garcia**Michael**Total Futbol Academy**Los Angeles**14**Gerstenslager**Wyatt**Notts Forest**San Diego**15**Guerrero**Evan**Total Futbol Academy**Anaheim**16**Kanazawa**Rei**Chula Vista Fc**Chula Vista**17**Lednick**Felipe **Notts Forest**San Diego**18**Lopez**Jesus**Real So Cal **Lancaster**19**Martinez**Joaquin**Coast Soccer League 0301 - 01**Downey**20**Ordonez**Greco**UIFC Futbol Academy SoCal**Los Angeles**21**Padilla**Jorge**SD Surf Academy Boys**San Diego**22**Parker**Gunner**Notts Forest**San Diego**23**Rodriguez**Dylan**Cerritos Regional Soccer League - 01**Santa Ana**24**Sagal**Eli**SD Surf Academy Boys**La Mesa**25**Santacruz**Melvin**UIFC Laguna Academy**Los Angeles**26**Scally**Ethan**LA Galaxy Orange County**Mission Viejo**27**Thomas**Renden**Eagles Soccer Club **Newbury Park *


----------



## SoCal23 (Nov 26, 2019)

SoCal23 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2008 List


----------



## Sockers858 (Nov 26, 2019)

Jason DiDomenico said:


> I only saw the Girls 2008 list and only because my daughter was chosen. <--------  More proud than bragging



Congrats on your DD, can you post all the G2008?


----------

